# I found 4 Orphaned kittens who despratley need help



## mistylovecats (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,
Calling all pet lovers...!
I recently found out that 170 Cats and Kittens most of which are in good health get put to sleep/ killed everyday in south Florida! When I found this out I was heart broken & disgusted with this. I was told they're breading like wildfire 

The 4 I found are so adorable I finally adopted one out to the perfect candidate. I have 3 left!.Needless to say its been difficult to locate true pet lovers not just people calling saying oh cool kittens. very young kids calling to get them but they only seem to care about them while they are in that cute amusing kitten faze. some even leaving their own pets behind admittedly.

HOw sad!!! After several posts and ads to sell them.Even though i am not interested in the money.I ask to weed out the potential cat abuser. I got a hand full of people who only wanted the kitten that appeared to be a part Siamese.The other ones seemed to go unnoticed I have their pictures up on craigs list back page face book forums . 

I'm hoping to find the person who will love the kitten till it lives out its entire life for as long as it lives. some cats live for many many years 13 even. That's a long time for some people.FOr me That's called perfect companionship. All inquires for the kittens were answered by me with kindness. I am taken this very seriously i give them all several crucial questions to determine is the home is completely suitable and safe. such as will you be fixing the kitten when its old enough will she or he be an indoor cat and so on. Any advice?
Respectfully Misty

Any advice ??

Res


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CF. I think it is very kind of you to try to better the lives of these kitties. I do rescue and foster work, but all of the kittens/cats I work with either remain my own housepets or they go through an adoption center at my local PetsMart. I have *no* experience re-homing kitties myself since the adoption center handles everything on that end, I just raise and socialize them so they *can* go through the adoption program.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I've got 3 kittens up for adoption myself here. I can not keep any and do want to get them adopted while in the cute & cuddly stage rather than the teen terrorist stage. These came to me from my vet for fostering, so they will get promoted in his clinic. Can you make the rounds of the local vet clinics with pictures and flyers? The sort of people who then would see the ads are usually already responsible pet owners.


----------



## stahlblu (Sep 5, 2009)

someone updates us on the status of these kittens ????


----------

